
Unison - bandris
http://unisonweb.org/
======
bandris
From the about section: "Unison is a new programming platform that rethinks
just about every aspect of the programming experience."

Haskell + Semantic editing + Collaborative editing + Distributed ...

Organised links about the project by the author:
[http://pchiusano.github.io/unison/](http://pchiusano.github.io/unison/)

